# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Eternus Pharma + Kalpa

## Thors_Hammer

Hey guys my source only has these brands (for the items I'm getting) that aren't being held up due to the whole China issues.

Eternus for test 
And Kalpa for T3

Has anyone heard any thing about them that would merit not trusting those UGLs? 

Thanks!

----------


## ChainGang

> Hey guys my source only has these brands (for the items I'm getting) that aren't being held up due to the whole China issues.
> 
> Eternus for test 
> And Kalpa for T3
> 
> Has anyone heard any thing about them that would merit not trusting those UGLs? 
> 
> Thanks!


Ive seen Kalpa before and I would have heard of it was bunk. So Im going to say g2g on that one



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thors_Hammer

> I’ve seen Kalpa before and I would have heard of it was bunk. So I’m going to say g2g on that one
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, thanks man

----------

